# The Adventuring guild of Fair-River (IRC Community Role play)



## Ryam (Mar 22, 2013)

Yup! Another silly role play. A lot of those around here it seems. Our recruitment threads can be found over at *SoFurry here*, and also a *Weasly here.*

 In a nut shell it's a pretty straight forward IRC based medieval fantasy role play. I'll just steal the description from our recruitment threads to give you an idea but a fuller description can be found there. If it sounds like something that might suit your fancy head on over there and give it a look.



> *THE ADVENTURING GUILD OF FAIR RIVER.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2013)

If you wish to advertise your RP, please use the sticky thread made for such purpose. Locked.


----------

